# Stephano's story



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I work at a church preschool, and one Monday morning, as a co worker was uncovering the sand box, a little black kitty ran out from under the tarp and under the shed. We managed to coax him out with a little food. We guessed him to be about 5 months old. We found two empty cans of cat food near the sand box and assumed that someone must have dumped him here.We put him in the office, I took him home that evening, and we were soooo lucky to find someone who had been thinking of getting a cat, and fell in love with him at first sight. Whew! That was easy! Fast forward to Thursday morning. We hear this AWFUL wailing coming from the the woods behind the school.....heartbreaking, sounded like a baby. We start calling "kitty kitty" and another black cat emerged from the woods. He had identical markings as the first black kitty, same size, we knew they had to be litter mates. Brothers. We gave Stephano a can of food and he scarfed it down all the while making "nom, nom, nom" sounds, it was so cute. He was SOOO vocal....the opposite of his brother, who was very quiet, and we were betting money that he had some siamese in him as he is a non stop talker and VERY loud. I took this one home too, and we took to spreading the word about him, trying to find him a good home. He was in our garage the first night, although we sat out there with him and he immediately snuggled into our chest, purring, and fell asleep. We moved him into the spare room the next day. I said, "there is NO way I am having 3 cats in this house". Well, he made it impossible to give him up. He is like velcro to me, my husband and my daughter, if you have a lap, he is on it. He hit it off immediately with my 5 year old male, Taffy, and they were best buds in no time. We found him behind St. Stephen's church, and we ended up naming him "Stephano". He is the sweetest little boy I have ever had, I can't imagine not having him. He is all black, and actually was closer to 8-12 months, the vet said, but he was small for his age, probably from being malnourished and having a rough start. Not the most exciting story, but I sitll wanted to share it. We love him so much and are so happy that Taffy has someone to play with now, they sleep snuggled up together with my daughter at night, and she just adores them both. The first cat we found, was named Bullet, and is owned by a 12 year old boy who adores him. He has a 4 and a 5 year old sister, who dress the kitty up in clothes and push him around in a stroller....and he lets them...he does not run. They said he is "the most chill cat they have ever seen", in their exact words. The mom holds him in her lap as she drives the kids to school. The girls all fight over who gets to hold him. He is spoiled completely rotten. I'd say both cats hit the lotto big time


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

That's so awesome that they both have a happy ending! That was great of you to rescue them and take care of them till the first found a home and until you fell in love with Stephano. Ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm invisioning a black cat in a little bonnet laying in a stroller..............made my morning!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Luvmyfurbabies said:


> I'm invisioning a black cat in a little bonnet laying in a stroller..............made my morning!


I so did that with our cats and dogs when I was little. Poor things. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

Sniffle, sniffle...such a sentimental for black kitties -might even think of getting a third one! :blackcat


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww such a nice story. He found you


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Awww such a nice story. He found you


He did, and although I work at a preschool that is part of a church, I am not this overly religious person, but I feel like he was "God sent". I really do.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> I'd say both cats hit the lotto big time


I've used this same phrase when a really good home adopts a cat from a bad situation or even just from the shelter. But really, the adopters hit the lotto too. Totally win-win.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

What an awesome story  The Tale Of Two Kitties! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

